# Billski's Toolbox



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/

Holy crap, billski... this is SICK! BOOKMARKED!!! :beer:

Nice work in compiling a crap load of resources at a glance. Thanks for posting that publicly to the nets! Great resource along with your data crunching on ticket prices.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/
> 
> Holy crap, billski... this is SICK! BOOKMARKED!!! :beer:
> 
> Nice work in compiling a crap load of resources at a glance. Thanks for posting that publicly to the nets! Great resource along with your data crunching on ticket prices.


The mans got a passion!


----------



## faceplant (Oct 28, 2009)

nice

you  oughta post it in the regular ski section to


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2009)

Bill delivers!


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I did it for myself out of necessity.  I wanted to be able to get to my links anywhere, anytime and it's worked out well.  I'm glad you find it helpful (but I didn't do it for you.)   It's really my "secret weapon" - bare-bones, no design, just the facts, fast.  In 10 minutes at 4AM, or the night before, I can size up pretty well what is going on and make a choice which way to point the car.   

Once I'm in the car, I have programmed cell phone speed dials for traffic, weather and resort reports.  I also have programmed voice numbers for all the resorts (hell, what else you gonna do in the car at 6AM, except dribble my diet coke???)

I've also got all the trail maps loaded into my iTouch so once I'm headed, I can prep a skiing strategy.

Every year, the links change and I'll go through and test them all and update them in November.   It's all part of my personal ski stoke.   

The whole idea is to minimize my decision-making time and get on the slopes as fast as I can.

As you can see, I'm a real loser when it comes to page design.  It does the job, and it does it really well.   I'm afraid to rearrange it because I know right where to find things.   I can quickly compare fact to fiction and make up my own mind.  I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 28, 2009)

Now _That's_ a well planned/built webpage/site.....  ...Just _Data!_..ie bottom-floor information.


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Now _That's_ a well planned/built webpage/site.....  ...Just _Data!_..ie bottom-floor information.


  and it ain't built for anyone but me!  :smash:
Reader beware, nothing will be explained!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work Bill !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for your effort , it is much appreciated .

PS How are you feeling these days ? -- all healed up i hope .


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great work Bill !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for your effort , it is much appreciated .
> 
> PS How are you feeling these days ? -- all healed up i hope .



Mostly healed, except for a little hearing strangeness.   Got a few pounds of weight that I'm working off in advance of ski season.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2009)

I am doing a similar "me first" tool on my web site, so I can appreciate that sentiment.  Still, thought it was a great reference and figured it would help other people.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 30, 2009)

*no goo?*

Wow!

Bookmarked.....nice!

No Yawgoo tho?


----------



## Harvey (Oct 30, 2009)

billski said:


> ... "secret weapon" - bare-bones, no design, just the facts, fast.  In 10 minutes at 4AM, or the night before ... in the car ... programmed cell phone speed dials for traffic, weather and resort reports ... trail maps loaded into my iTouch ... prep a skiing strategy ...  minimize my decision-making time and get on the slopes....



BOND. JAMES BOND.

Just a killer command post.  

Like you and Riv, my blog is really just all my most important links in one place.


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I am doing a similar "me first" tool on my web site, so I can appreciate that sentiment.  Still, thought it was a great reference and figured it would help other people.


Steve, I really do appreciate the compliment, certainly coming from you. My comments were really not intended to you but to the countless others who read our dialog - I don't want to set incorrect expectations on their part.

I like this forum not just as a resource for links but more importantly to see how outdoorsmen/women creatively use and interpret these sources in their quest for condition info.   It's clear that most weathermen/women in the east do not understand how or why we use the resources.  I'll give NWS BTV exception.  They actually do a very nice job.


----------

